
Ask HN: Any good tutorial or books on how to build a web framework? - gazarullz
Hi, I am looking for some good tutorials or books on how to build a web framework from scratch, the platform of interest is the JVM and I would like to know more about basic concepts such as routing, filtering and how the request&#x2F;response cycle is handled.
======
brudgers
Most frameworks rise out of a specific set of practices and an effort to
automate those practices. Which means that they are usually built bottom up
rather than top down. Rails is a primary example where 37 Signals built a
framework that automated away the all the plumbing it was doing job after job
building applications.

The tendency toward bottom up development is probably a reason there are so
many frameworks...everyone has different practices that need automating.

------
hawkweed
The best way would be to learn from one of the existing open source projects.

You can start with sparkjava:
[https://github.com/perwendel/spark/](https://github.com/perwendel/spark/)

Also, multi-threading, I/O and networking are areas that you would need to
understand inside out.

